# 85-86 schwinn predator



## freddy (Feb 8, 2014)

bought this at a boys club for $10


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 10, 2014)

Great Score! That was my 8 or 11th handmedown as a kid for a bicycle.Though rims are tough as nails


----------



## rocknrolla (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome bike. The funny part about this bike is that it is as old as me.  jeez time flies.


----------

